# Passed Therapy Dog



## andrew.k.m (Feb 3, 2015)

Victor passed his THD (therapy Dog) last night. Only 14 months old and he has done so much. Currently also training in SAR with Search and Rescue Dogs of Pennsylvania. Search and Rescue Dog Teams, Human Remains Detection - Search And Rescue Dogs of Pennsylvania - Malvern, Pa


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Congratulations!!!!! You must be very proud of your boy!!!!!


----------



## Strikker (Dec 2, 2015)

Congratulations!!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Congratulations on your achievement!


----------



## andrew.k.m (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks everyone


----------



## tolbert1 (Oct 3, 2016)

Congrats-that's a huge accomplishment for you as well! Lots of work went into that.


----------

